# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  تنزيلات الحصن 75%

## دموع الغصون

*
صباح الليل 
سؤال يطرح نفسه 
ليه مافي روح بالمنتدى 
كل عضو بدخل شوي بثبت وجوده بكم مشاركه هيك بلانفس كنو هموم الدنيا راكبته وبطلع 
مارح انكر انا متلكو حاسه في شي غريب مافي روح مافي انسجام بينا 
شو السبب ولمتى رح يضل الوضع هيك 
مارح اذكر اسماء وابلش طخ فيهم واحكي وعودهم وحججهم 
اول حد رح ينطخ - لا اخر حد - هو انا 
جد معكو من هلا لنهاية الاسبوع وبدي الكل يرجع للمنتدى بروح و تفاؤل

جد اكتر ناس شفتهم بحياتي بشجعو على الاحباط الاعضاء هون 
وقت الطخ باختطاف الاعضاء احبطتوني وما تفاعلتو التفاعل المطلوب 
وقت اختيار ازياء الصبايا وحكي البنات اختفيتو 
وقت اللعب كمان بطلتو تبينو 
وقت الجد ياويلي مابنشوف الا كم واحد 


وبعدين مع هالقصه بس حد يغيب بسحب الكل وراه 

ارجعو عضو عضو لنشوف مين بجمع الكل ورح نعطيه لقب اكثر عضو شعبيه وجائزته الطخ لانه من زمان ما بين هالموهبه عنده 

اول 5 اعضاء رح يردو على هاد الموضوع ويرجعو للمنتدى الهم جائزة 
وهي ممممممم يطلوب اي شي ضمن قدراتي بالمنتدى وانا فيني نفذه 



*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اميره انبسطت بتواجدك على امل لاقي هيك كلمه تشجيع انه راجعه للمنتدى ورح ترجع الروح برجوعك 
بس جد لما شفت السمايلز ضربني احباط دمر كل شي 
يالله شو بكره السمايلز جد شو معناهم ممكن اعرف ؟؟

*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هههههههههههههههههههه 
مهو بدي اشارك بس ما لقيت حكي 
فقلت احطلك اشي بين انه قرأت كلامك 
والله اني دايما هون بغيب ابدا بس المشكلة انه فش اشي محفزني 
زي في اشي ناقص او بجوز السبب مني انا اللي وصلت لمرحلة بطلت اعرف ش اكتب هون

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اول مره مارح تعرفي لانه ماخده على المكان وانا فاهمه عليكِ وحاسه فيكِ عايشه بغربة روح كل يلي بتعرفيهم او اغلبهم راحو وان شاء الله برجعو 
بس مع هيك حاولي اقلمي حالك بالاعضاء الجدد والله نحنا مناح وبننحب 

بلشيلنا بموضوع يوميات براء بتخيل هيك موضوع رح يعجبك وتفشي خلقك فيه 

اميره جد بكفيكي غياب والله مشتهيه شوفلك تفاعل او مشاركة لما شوف مشاركاتك من سنوات بستغرب بحكي هي نفسها هي 

*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

حلوة يوميات براء هاي ههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله جبتيها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الله يخليلك براء و يتربى بعزكوا
 لكان عم ننتظر يومياته ههههههههههههههه 
اشتقنالك كتير اميره 

*

----------


## &روان&

مرحبا كيفكم اخباراتكم انا تمام الحمد لله 
انا مو من الاعضاء يلي بدهم طخ والله انا بدخل وبشارك بس بشارك لوحدي ما في حدا اتفاعل معو كلهم بكونو نايمين :Eh S(2):  :Icon5:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
هههههههه روان 
انتِ رج طخي معي - اليوم شفتك كنت بالجامعه وانتِ ملانه بالمنتدى اجى ببالي طنش المحاضره و ادخل بس مازبطت معي 
ما احلاكِ مو مشاركة روان جد بعدمك 
بما انه موضوع ونفتح خليني نم على دودو كيف السنفره معها هههههههههههه الها نهفه او اجت سليمه ؟؟؟ 

*

----------


## &روان&

هههههههه  لا اكيد المحاضرة اهم

والله دودو  شوي شوي بتتأقلم مع السنفرة  ولما يكون عندها دوام بتنام بدري لانها بتطلع من البيت خمسة ونص

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ووووووووووو كتير هيك حسستني انها رح تروح للمعسكر مو للجامعه 
بالتوفيق يارب المهم ديري بالك عليها هالفتره صعبه 

*

----------


## &روان&

هههههههههههه بس اول فترة 
 هلأ سيبك من الحكي وين الهدية  او الجائزة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ههههههه طيب سببينا من هالحكي منا حكيتلك بلا ما تحكي شي عن دودو حرام عليكِ بتضل اختك 

انو هديه ...!!! طلبك بلسانك وانا جاهزه بيلي بقدر عليه ضمن المنتدى 



*

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههههه اه حرام بضل اختي

ممممممممممممممم اي شي منك بيطلع حلو هلأ  المفروض نحط قانون للعقوبات في المنتدى لي بيغيب عنو اقل شي اشغال شاقة حرام ما بدنا نكتر عليهم شو رأيك  :Icon4:  :Icon4:

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد اانا مابدي طخ 


ان شاء الله هالروح ترجع لهالمنتدى ونرجع كلنا مثل اول 

كان اعضاء قدامى او اعضاء جداد 

القديم يرجع مابكفي دخوله وواقف متفرج من برا ...يحاول يثبت حاله مرة ثانية زي ما اثبتها اول مرة 



مشكورة دموع على هالموضوع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لا روان يرضى عليكِ ما تصعبيها علي اختاري شو مابدك وانا جاهزه 

ابو العزام مفكر مارح طخك انت اكتر عضو بستحق الطخ بجداره 
نشاطك قلان ووجودك قلان و طخك حلال 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب طخي 

بس بدي طخ مشرف .... مع موسيقات عسكرية

----------


## &روان&

وينك دموع يلا انبلش طخ  هي اول عضو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

احم احم احم 


يلا دموع 

هاي روان اتبرعت تكون اول وحدة رح تنطخ

----------


## &روان&

لا لا لا ا مو انا قصدي انت اول عضو ههههههههه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
روان هي هديتك 



بلشي انتِ وانا بتكفلك 



ابو العزام اكيد رح تنطخ على طريقتنا 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

لا روان ولايهمك 

زي ماحكيت الطخ رح يكون بموسيقات عسكرية 

وقبل كل شي رح تطلبي طلب بلسانك وبعد هيك تنطخي 

ماتخافي كثير

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههههههههههههه احلى هدية يلا 



يلا امنيتك يا عزام

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اخر  امنية لالي انه يطلع رشاش مي

----------


## &روان&

هههههههههه
خلص افراج   اجت سليمة

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يخليكي 


شكلوا روان رح نتفق ونطخ صاحبة الموضوع دموع 

شو رايك

----------


## &روان&

هيك قولتك؟

يلا بس لتيجي بنطخها هههههه

----------


## محمد العزام

خايف تبطل تدخل بالمرة لما تسمع الخبر

----------


## &روان&

هههههههههه لا انا ما رح احكيلها  ابدا

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههههههههههه

خايف حد يشوف هالاتفاق بيني وبينك ويروح يحكيلها

----------


## &روان&

لا مو هون المشكلة
المشكلة انو انا معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم يعني ممكن بس شوف دموع نرجع نتفق عليك ديربالك مني ههههههههههههههه

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههههههه  
زغرتي يلي انتي مش معانا 
ولولولولوولولولولولولولولولولوولولولولولويش 

بتعمليها ست روان 
طيب بفرجيكي انتي ودموع كمان

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههههههههه
لاء انا هلأ معاك بس لتيجي دموع فرج ورحمة

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اها من الاول هيك بدل مانصير نزغرت اخر الليل

----------


## &روان&

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

والله معك حق يا دموع بطل حد يدخل ويهتم بالمنتدى وصورته ورونقه الي كنا دائما متعودين عالتفاعل والتحاور بين الاعضاء 
وهاد طبعا انعدم 
بس انا ما رح انطخ لاني كنت غائبة بعذر وانتي بتعرفي ليش 
بس هلا رجعت زي اول واحسن

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ابو العزام كنت رح طخك مره هلا رح طخك مرتين 
روان انتِ رح طخك واعدمك خليتك ايدي اليمن خنتني التنظيم طيب بفرجيكِ هههههههه


روان حضورك اله رونق خاص فيكِ عفوي وطيب ما تحرمينا منك 

محمد انت بتعرف اهمية تواجدك وروحك و الجو الفكري والنقاش معك لا يعوض لهيك كمان ما تحرمنا من تواجدك 

الوردة الأردنية ظروفك خلصت على الخير والحمدلله واشتقنالك كتير لكن كمان طمعانين شو ماكانت الظروف ما تغيبي هديك الغيبه تطلطلي من فتره لفتره 
ياهلا فيكِ من جديد واكيد وجودك بعمل تفاعل ونشاط و لمسه خاصه

انبسطت كتير بتفاعلكوا 
أميرة لو بعرف من زمان بنزل هالموضوع لشوفك بينا من جديد اخيراً من أول ما دخلت المنتدى شفتك معنا 
روان & محمد & الوردة شكراً كتير 


*

----------


## shams spring

:SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## (dodo)

يااااااااااااا الله راااااااااح علي كل هالحكي هاااااااااد 
عكل حال انا سنفورة  ومابدي طخ ههههههه صح ولا لاء 
عكل حال عنجد انا دايما بكون هون وبشارك  وبحط مواضيع لافعل المنتدى 
وان شاءالله مارح اتركو بالمرة لاني كتير اتعلقت فيه 
انا لسا ماطلبت هدية صح هههههههه خليها لقدام شوي ههههههههه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

احم احم ،، 
ابدأ عادي انا بحكيلك انا شخصيآآ ليش غايبه 
اولا لانه مدوامه وثانيآآ ما اوصل غير اني منتهيه 

ثانيآآ يا دموع انا لما اغيب فتره وارجع الاقي مواضيع كثيره ما اعرف على شو بدي ارد
عنجد ليش انه ما نخصص ايام بالاسبوع تنزل فيهآ مواضيع 
بدل كل هالعجقه ،، 

يعني ما اختلفنآآ كل واحد حر بقراراته و بمواضيعه لكن في حدود المعقول 
اوك اغلب المواضيع هووون تناقش نفس الموضوع بس بأكثر من طريقه ،، 

،، ،، 
،،

----------


## دموع الغصون

> 


*
ممكن افهم شو يعني هالسمايلز 
ياريت يكون بردك معنى 
منورة شمس

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> يااااااااااااا الله راااااااااح علي كل هالحكي هاااااااااد 
> عكل حال انا سنفورة  ومابدي طخ ههههههه صح ولا لاء 
> عكل حال عنجد انا دايما بكون هون وبشارك  وبحط مواضيع لافعل المنتدى 
> وان شاءالله مارح اتركو بالمرة لاني كتير اتعلقت فيه 
> انا لسا ماطلبت هدية صح هههههههه خليها لقدام شوي ههههههههه


*
يا سنفوره ماراح عليكِ شي 
اكيد بنقدر ظروفك مشي هالفصل على خير وماطنشي محاضراتك بنكون شاكرين لالك 
دودو اكيد هي فتره انتقاليه عندك طبيعي تغيبي شوي بس ماطولي علينا 
شو بدك هديه عيوني الك يا دودو 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> احم احم ،، 
> ابدأ عادي انا بحكيلك انا شخصيآآ ليش غايبه 
> اولا لانه مدوامه وثانيآآ ما اوصل غير اني منتهيه 
> 
> ثانيآآ يا دموع انا لما اغيب فتره وارجع الاقي مواضيع كثيره ما اعرف على شو بدي ارد
> عنجد ليش انه ما نخصص ايام بالاسبوع تنزل فيهآ مواضيع 
> بدل كل هالعجقه ،، 
> 
> يعني ما اختلفنآآ كل واحد حر بقراراته و بمواضيعه لكن في حدود المعقول 
> ...


*
صديقه والله بعرف اغلبنا هلا ازا مو منزلين تخصص مزلين مشاريع وتدريب وتعب مع هيك بنحتاج نطمن على بعضنا البعض و نشيك على الاقسام ولو كنا اعضاء نتفاعل بباقي المنتدى 
بالنسبه للمواضيع هلا رح حل الموضوع بس ما بصير نحدد ايام معينه لتنزيل المواضيع لكن فيني نظم الوضع 

بتمنالك التوفيق صديقه 

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وبعدين معكوو 
هو مافيه شغله غير هالاعضاء 
اي الله لا عمرو واحد فات المنتدى . . 

دموع الغصون 
عصفور باليد ولا عشرة على الشجره 

أحكيلك شغله . . إحنا بدنا أعضاء يتفاعلو معنا ولو بجزء بسيط 
هو صحيح لكل واحد وظروفه . . بس هالشي ما بيمنع إنو ما يفوتو المنتدى . 
إحنا ما بنلزم الاعضاء لحتى يفوتو على المنتدى . . 

رسالتنا واضحه . . 
بدنا الاعضاء الموجودين معنا همه  يتفاعلو معنا بأشياء متجدده ولو بأمور بسيطه .

وشكرا لكم 

وسامحوني على كلامي إذا أزعجكم  .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

دموع بتمنالك كل الخير 
وصدقآآ المنتدى فيه شي غريب ،،

----------


## دموع الغصون

> وبعدين معكوو 
> هو مافيه شغله غير هالاعضاء 
> اي الله لا عمرو واحد فات المنتدى . . 
> 
> دموع الغصون 
> عصفور باليد ولا عشرة على الشجره 
> 
> أحكيلك شغله . . إحنا بدنا أعضاء يتفاعلو معنا ولو بجزء بسيط 
> هو صحيح لكل واحد وظروفه . . بس هالشي ما بيمنع إنو ما يفوتو المنتدى . 
> ...



*
والله يا معاذ انت بتحكي شي انا بحكي فيه من اول مادخلت المنتدى 
يلي موجودين وين بصمتكو 
الكل بحكي بدنا نرجع وظروف ومابعرف شو وقت الجد بروحو 
لهلأ ماشفت غير حكي بحكي ماشفنا اي لمسات على الاقل الروح يلي كانت موجوده راحت 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> وبعدين معكوو 
> هو مافيه شغله غير هالاعضاء 
> اي الله لا عمرو واحد فات المنتدى . . 
> 
> دموع الغصون 
> عصفور باليد ولا عشرة على الشجره 
> 
> أحكيلك شغله . . إحنا بدنا أعضاء يتفاعلو معنا ولو بجزء بسيط 
> هو صحيح لكل واحد وظروفه . . بس هالشي ما بيمنع إنو ما يفوتو المنتدى . 
> ...



*
والله يا معاذ انت بتحكي شي انا بحكي فيه من اول مادخلت المنتدى 
يلي موجودين وين بصمتكو 
الكل بحكي بدنا نرجع وظروف ومابعرف شو وقت الجد بروحو 
لهلأ ماشفت غير حكي بحكي ماشفنا اي لمسات على الاقل الروح يلي كانت موجوده راحت 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> دموع بتمنالك كل الخير 
> وصدقآآ المنتدى فيه شي غريب ،،


*
ولالك كمان " صديقة " بتمنالك كل خير 

*

----------


## (dodo)

> *
> يا سنفوره ماراح عليكِ شي 
> اكيد بنقدر ظروفك مشي هالفصل على خير وماطنشي محاضراتك بنكون شاكرين لالك 
> دودو اكيد هي فتره انتقاليه عندك طبيعي تغيبي شوي بس ماطولي علينا 
> شو بدك هديه عيوني الك يا دودو 
> 
> *



تسلميلي دموع ما بتقصري 
وهديتي اني شوف المنتدى مزدحم جد بالاعضاء والمشاركات والمواضيع 
شو رأيك ؟؟؟؟؟هههههههه طلب خفيف

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باحلامك دودو اختاري غير هالهديه 
شي بقدرتي مو شي تعجيز  

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مرحبا كيفكم؟

دموع اذا مر عليكي بلعبة الشطرنج فيه اشي اسمه "كش ملك" .. يعني بضياع او اختفاء او هزيمة او ابصر ايش او اي اشي بصير للملك بتخلص اللعبة يعني game over
واحنا هون متل لعبة الشطرنج ... ولا تحكيلي الاشي مش مرتبط بهداك الاشي ، كلو مرتبط ببعضو ، واذا بدكم يا حلوين اوضحلكم بوضحلكم بعدين ..
بالنسبة الي هيني واقف قدامك يا دموع وفاتح ذراعي التنتين ومستنيكِ تطخيني يا مجرمة ، طبعا انا ليش مستسلم لإني معترف بتقصيري .. بس الطخ يمكن يكون هيّن علي لإنو مش لحالي اللي بستاهل الطخ ، يعني متل ما كنا ايام المدرسة لما كنا نفل فليلة جماعية بالحصة السابعة ما كنا نحسب حساب العقاب تاني يوم لإنو الكل رح يتعاقب 

ومسا الخير .. اي والله شتقتلكم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *مرحبا كيفكم؟
> 
> دموع اذا مر عليكي بلعبة الشطرنج فيه اشي اسمه "كش ملك" .. يعني بضياع او اختفاء او هزيمة او ابصر ايش او اي اشي بصير للملك بتخلص اللعبة يعني game over
> واحنا هون متل لعبة الشطرنج ... ولا تحكيلي الاشي مش مرتبط بهداك الاشي ، كلو مرتبط ببعضو ، واذا بدكم يا حلوين اوضحلكم بوضحلكم بعدين ..
> بالنسبة الي هيني واقف قدامك يا دموع وفاتح ذراعي التنتين ومستنيكِ تطخيني يا مجرمة ، طبعا انا ليش مستسلم لإني معترف بتقصيري .. بس الطخ يمكن يكون هيّن علي لإنو مش لحالي اللي بستاهل الطخ ، يعني متل ما كنا ايام المدرسة لما كنا نفل فليلة جماعية بالحصة السابعة ما كنا نحسب حساب العقاب تاني يوم لإنو الكل رح يتعاقب 
> 
> ومسا الخير .. اي والله شتقتلكم*


*
هههه هدوء ضحكتني بوصفك 
بس نحنا يلي حطينا قواعد اللعبه ونحنا يلي بنغيرها 
مو شرط ازا الكش راح فينا هناك نروح معه وازا جابنا هون نجي معه نحنا بنكشش يلي بدنا ياه 
هو اوك اله دور لحتى تستمر اللعبه لكن مارح نستنى نحنا عملنا واجبنا مره مرتين و بدلنا الجندي بالحصان والقلعه والوزير لكن لمتى 
لهيك كتير العاب بتقوم على اكتر من بطل مو متل الشطرنج رح نغير اللعبه ونخلي البطولة لاكتر من حد لحتى لو راح الكش يضل اكتر من كش يكشش وما تنتهي العبه ونخسر 
مارح طخ حد بس شكلي رح اعمل عمليه انتحاريه والموت مع الجماعه رحمه 

والله ونحنا اشتقنالك هدوء بيك يسعد اوقاتك
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الموت مع الجماعة رحمة الموت مع الجماعة رحمة الموت مع الجماعة رحمة الموت مع الجماعة رحمة الموت مع الجماعة رحمة 
ايوا هاي اللي كنت بدي اقولها هههههههه 

دموع لا تهكلي هم ، او ع قولة مها "تهكليش" هم ، ان شاء الـ sale بخلص وببلش موسم جديد وعن قريب*

----------


## دموع الغصون

اتمنى ذلك . . .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*دموع بعدك بتتمني ذلك ولا شو؟ بالله تطمنيني عن وضعك*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أكيد بتمنى لو مافي أمنيات مافي استمرارية في الحياة 

*

----------

